
Starting a startup outside Silicon Valley - domp
http://outsidethevalley.com/2007/04/09/the-venture-process-when-you%e2%80%99re-outside-the-valley-part-i/
======
thingsilearned
Great article! I'm starting this summer and if we don't get the Ycombinator
gig we've got a tough decision to make about where to start. I'm currently of
the opinion that we should live in my parents basement for the 3 months and
not come out until we've got a beta to launch. This way I can also take the
last class I need to complete my masters and no money will be spent. My
partner is more of the opinion that we should move directly to SV. Anyone with
any experience or advice on this as we debate it out? Also, I'll have to
search this outsidethevalley.com more thoroughly but what does one do to get
these one on one meetings with VCs?

